

Rate My App: Simple In/Out - bmedenwald
https://simpleinout.com

======
helen842000
The tag line needs to be much clearer. It needs to be super obvious.
"Availability" sounds a little vague.

How do you signify if someone is available inside your app? A person icon and
an illuminated coloured dot? A magnified version of that would convey the apps
use very easily.

The icon makes me think of an "updating" symbol rather than location.

I had to read a fair bit until I had a general idea what it does.(I'm still
not 100% sure what all the features are)

It would be instantly understandable if you had a screenshot of your app in
use, where you logo is currently.

Displaying the viewpoint of a users would help a lot. Do I get a list of my
colleagues and their current status? Is it messaging too? Can I look at other
locations and see who's there?

It's an interesting app!

~~~
bmedenwald
Thanks! I'll take all your suggestions and look at revamping the home page to
make things more obvious.

------
wlburge
It's a digital in/out board for business'. Basically replaces the magnetic
board hanging in the office for one on your phone or web browser. Pretty cool.

~~~
helen842000
That's way clearer.... __Lightbulb goes on __

We use one of those (handwritten actual board)

Instead of IN we write 1 word what we're working on - this helps others to
know if we can be interrupted or not and finding who to direct people to when
they ask questions.

~~~
bmedenwald
We have custom statuses, so users can add 30 characters to explain what they
are working on or where they are at a given time.

~~~
helen842000
Awesome! I'll be sure to give it a try.

------
DanielStraight
Maybe I'm missing something obvious but... what does it do?

